# Stray Cat Kittens



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

So my son lives in base housing on an Army Base. A cat found was wandering the housing area for at least 2 months and walked into his apt. No one is claiming this as their pet. Cat had a collar with no id. Very friendly, knows what a litter box is, loves sleeping on the bed. After 2 weeks, took to a vet, full panel of shots, scanned, found a chip, called, id is tied to a State 600 miles away. No call back. This is an un neutered female which surprise surprise is pregnant, due any day and will have between 4 - 7 kittens (give or take says the vet). First question having never had to deal with the birth of kittens, what to do? Second question, since the base in right in the middle of no where, what can be done to get the kittens a home once they reach the correct age? Nearest city (if you can call it that) is 85 miles away.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Most cats have a normal delivery, but some may run into trouble in which case a caesarian delivery must be made. Often the mother cat after that kind of delivery is not interested in nursing the kittens, for the next day or two or three, and you would have to hand feed them with KMR=_cat milk replacement _from little bottles. Are you prepared to do that 4-5 times a day? If not, then I suggest you find a cat rescue place that will take in your mother cat and then they will find the kittens homes when they reach 11-12 weeks. A shelter would be my next choice---often they put the mom cat in a "foster home" to have her kittens.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Since no one claimed the mom cat the plan was to keep her and have her neutered at the appropriate time. To be clear, I will not be caring for this cat, the cat is located on base housing over a thousand miles from me. My son is an officer with a demanding job and was just trying to prevent the stray from starving. No good deed is unpunished I suppose. Let's hope for a normal delivery. Assuming nature provides a successful birth and healthy kittens, any care tips?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am wondering if any of the civilians working on the base would be willing to adopt the kittens and the mom.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I know nothing about cats with kittens, but I'd like to say it appears you have raised your son well: he's a caring person, even for a stray cat that's pregnant to boot.. That shows heart, and this old world needs more of it.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Well the vet called this wrong, still no kittens. It was presented as any day now 2 weeks ago. Anyway when I visit in June there should be kittens.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's odd. Maybe it's worms and not kittens that make the belly large?


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope, there was an ultrasound as I understand it, at least 4 little ones. Otherwise from what I understand an otherwise healthy friendly female cat who got lost on a very large army base. She is chipped but there was no response when we had the chip vendor reach out to the number on file. She has found a home, the first two days she would bolt for the door, now she isn't even interested when the door opens.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a big discrepancy in terms of gestation tie. Is there another vet around?

AND you must be so proud of your son. I would be.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

I understand there is another vet in the area, I already questioned some of the stuff that was suggested but not having had an pet in this location it was sort of any port in the storm. You bet I'm proud. Looking forward to meeting the mom cat, she will likely spend some time with us if he deploys next year. I understand she is quite the attention seeker.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

At long last we have four healthy kittens. My son left the apt to pick up his mom at the airport and in the 3 hour interval Mittens give birth. The journey begins.


----------

